# Another Socal meet? Again?



## dual700

Since there are some "request" for a mini meet/tuning/lunching, how about we just make a meet out of it?

I know that this is not fair since I live close by.
But often time I take my daughter here and this place is nice, small, it's got shade, limited parking.
http://www.eventective.com/provider/map.aspx?num=172198

We can't not play our music too loud since it's residential.

The best part is, that colima stretch, from Nogales to the west about 2 - 3 miles......
Any kind of food you want. Korean BBQ, Indonesian food, In and out, buffets, souplantation, tgi fridays, vietnamese, japanese, black angus, anything. 

I know it's not fair for SD people (who cares about them anyway!  )

But if you have different place/suggestions, please post it.

Sometimes in September? 3rd week? I know I have a baby bday party mid Sept...


----------



## rjcastr

im there!


----------



## veloze

Hay caramba!!! Latindo mini-meet is finally here!!! Count me in senor Eng


----------



## emrliquidlife

I would like to go.

Ed


----------



## James Bang

awesome


----------



## circa40

Im only about 15 min away.

Count me in. 
We need to agree on an exact date


----------



## low

dual700 said:


> ....
> 
> I know it's not fair for SD people (who cares about them anyway!  )
> 
> But if you have different place/suggestions, please post it.
> 
> Sometimes in September? 3rd week? I know I have a baby bday party mid Sept...


stfu! all the trophies are in sd anyway, ohhhhh!! jk!


----------



## michaelsil1

dual700 said:


> Since there are some "request" for a mini meet/tuning/lunching, how about we just make a meet out of it?
> 
> I know that this is not fair since I live close by.
> But often time I take my daughter here and this place is nice, small, it's got shade, limited parking.
> http://www.eventective.com/provider/map.aspx?num=172198
> 
> We can't not play our music too loud since it's residential.
> 
> The best part is, that colima stretch, from Nogales to the west about 2 - 3 miles......
> Any kind of food you want. Korean BBQ, Indonesian food, In and out, buffets, souplantation, tgi fridays, vietnamese, japanese, black angus, anything.
> 
> I know it's not fair for SD people (who cares about them anyway!  )
> 
> But if you have different place/suggestions, please post it.
> 
> Sometimes in September? 3rd week? I know I have a baby bday party mid Sept...


Saturday September 20th 


I hope that works for everyone.


----------



## michaelsil1

low said:


> stfu! all the trophies are in sd anyway, ohhhhh!! jk!


At least their still in So. Cal


----------



## fredridge

*Latindo Meet *

I am down for the Latindo meet 

as long as my class doesn't have any field work that day I should be in.


----------



## FREQBOX

It gets kinda hot in Rowland Heights im not sure if i can go...haha
I hear Indo food is the bomb, I may just go so Eng buys me lunch! =)


----------



## dual700

FREQBOX said:


> It gets kinda hot in Rowland Heights im not sure if i can go...haha
> I hear Indo food is the bomb, I may just go so Eng buys me lunch! =)


Soooo, we gonna make that $10 u owe me last mma fight double or nothing on this upcoming UFC? 
I take Lidell and you take Rashad! Deal!


----------



## michaelsil1

FREQBOX said:


> It gets kinda hot in Rowland Heights im not sure if i can go...haha
> I hear Indo food is the bomb, I may just go so Eng buys me lunch! =)


Yep it’s hot in Roland Heights; I'll be there in my Air Conditioned Suit.


----------



## sr20det510

dual700 said:


> Since there are some "request" for a mini meet/tuning/lunching, how about we just make a meet out of it?
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes in September? 3rd week? I know I have a baby bday party mid Sept...


Hope I can make it! I have a birthday party to attend for my niece on the 
13th or 20th of september!

If we have lunch I hope we don't have any issues with the check again! Still can't believe we were short so much at the last meet!

No freeloading!


----------



## veloze

^ No kidding!!! I had to spit out more than $30 bucks to cover the a**hole who forgot to pay. 

How about in the future to have a mini meet for install & tuning. Perhaps someone here has a bitching garage with lots of tools.


----------



## circa40

I think we all should just go to in-n-out (or any pay as you eat place) and everyone pays their own way. Last time was quite embarrassing imo
I ended up paying nearly $20 for 2 tacos and a drink.


----------



## schuey_1

Noob meet again


----------



## schuey_1

circa40 said:


> I think we all should just go to in-n-out (or any pay as you eat place) and everyone pays their own way. Last time was quite embarrassing imo
> I ended up paying nearly $20 for 2 tacos and a drink.


Well next time don't join nobody was forcing anybody to join us the plan was me(rj),eng,low,dave the original socal boys only. And its not about the $$$ its all about your friends company.


----------



## Jeremy Mullins

schuey_1 said:


> Noob meet again


As long as its a noob meet... I'm there. I get nervous around competitor types. Don't even get me started on those SPL people.


----------



## dual700

veloze said:


> ^ No kidding!!! I had to spit out more than $30 bucks to cover the a**hole who forgot to pay.
> 
> How about in the future to have a mini meet for install & tuning. Perhaps someone here has a bitching garage with lots of tools.


You smuggled the stripper, remember? That adds to the bills too, Señor!


----------



## dual700

schuey_1 said:


> Well next time don't join nobody was forcing anybody to join us the plan was me(rj),eng,low,dave the original socal boys only. And its not about the $$$ its all about your friends company.


I think they added $50 to the chips we ate alone, pare..


----------



## dual700

Jeremy Mullins said:


> As long as its a noob meet... I'm there. I get nervous around competitor types. Don't even get me started on those SPL people.


Totally, bro.. I can't stand those SPL knuckle heads, esp the EX SPL guy that became IASCA West Coast Director.. WTF was IASCA thinking?  
I wub j00 man! Try not to come late this time!


----------



## schuey_1

Jeremy Mullins said:


> As long as its a noob meet... I'm there. I get nervous around competitor types. Don't even get me started on those SPL people.


Your post count is only 38 wbahahahahaahahaha You,me,Low we are certified NOOB we don't know S#$% hahahahahahahahhahah Low just drive a nice STOCK bmw me just a modified STi w/ POS sound system don't know how to tune & compete but you i heard your trying hard to be a SPL guy  planning on putting 4 15's.And whats IASCA anybody knows who's IASCA west coast


----------



## low

Jeremy Mullins said:


> As long as its a noob meet... I'm there. I get nervous around competitor types. Don't even get me started on those SPL people.


ROFL! man i was about to go sleep!


----------



## schuey_1

dual700 said:


> I think they added $50 to the chips we ate alone, pare..


No thats not us thats Jonathan


----------



## schuey_1

low said:


> ROFL! man i was about to go sleep!


yea right stop watching Viet porn filipinas are the best class A


----------



## low

schuey_1 said:


> No thats not us thats Jonathan


bro, you dont even know....he ate all the skin on the indo chicken before it even got passed around, wtf?!


----------



## low

schuey_1 said:


> yea right stop watching Viet porn filipinas are the best class A


you cant even get me class A...maybe you can get me AB at the best, but no class A..whack bro.


----------



## schuey_1

low said:


> bro, you dont even know....he ate all the skin on the indo chicken before it even got passed around, wtf?!



Dont' talk **** about INDO there gonna [email protected]#K YOU up they hate guamanian bro


----------



## schuey_1

low said:


> you cant even get me class A...maybe you can get me AB at the best, but no class A..whack bro.


Dude your use to class D just like your T#$ AMPS oooohhhhhhhhhh


----------



## low

schuey_1 said:


> Your post count is only 38 wbahahahahaahahaha You,me,Low we are certified NOOB we don't know S#$% hahahahahahahahhahah Low just drive a nice STOCK bmw me just a modified STi w/ POS sound system don't know how to tune & compete but you i heard your trying hard to be a SPL guy  planning on putting 4 15's.And whats IASCA anybody knows who's IASCA west coast


dude i have no idea what youre talking about...i have no system in my car, not a damn thing...stop making up stories lol!


----------



## low

schuey_1 said:


> Dont' talk **** about INDO there gonna [email protected]#K YOU up they hate guamanian bro


dude, stfu...wheres your chamorro brother. he looks like you. LOL!


----------



## schuey_1

low said:


> dude, stfu...wheres your chamorro brother. he looks like you. LOL!


I'm 100% Pinoy and i'm not dark skin like you and for all i know his your cousin remember all chamorro are related ooooooohhhhhhhhhh bwahahahahahahahahah.


----------



## dual700

Will you two king of n00bs keep it on PM?


----------



## BigRed

when is this meet again?


----------



## emrliquidlife

I'll toss this out. I'm good with the date, but my business is in a warehouse that is near the 110 fwy and the 91 fwy. I could offer up the parking lot. We can fit approx 15-20 cars in there. We could get moderately loud, but would need to limit hardcore booming. (Not that we do that.)

Or maybe for next time anyway.

E


----------



## James Bang

That's very generous E, but I think shade is what everyone is looking for. If that shaded warehouse is nicely shaded, I'm all for it 

Oh, Food also seems to go with SQ really well.


----------



## dual700

Sept 20th?
Sept 27th?
Sept 6th?


----------



## circa40

dual700 said:


> Sept 20th?
> Sept 27th?
> Sept 6th?


20th?

Im doing a rebuild...I could use the extra time


----------



## low

oct. sept too soon.


----------



## James Bang

we can do sept AND oct


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> we can do sept AND oct


Now that's hardcore!


----------



## rjcastr

Im redoing my trunk anyway, im done with the wiring and the hub placement, everything is set but im going to have Marv build me a nice box and a vanity

then the dash and im good to go

yeay!!!


----------



## rjcastr

anyone want to help the needy and buy my ALPINE PDX 4.100 and PPI ARTS A404 amp??


----------



## michaelsil1

Are we supposed to bring our RTA's or are we just using Eng's ears.


----------



## low

michaelsil1 said:


> Are we supposed to bring our RTA's or are we just using Eng's ears.


dont even get me started on this.


----------



## munkeeboi83

Hi Eng! I was just wondering if Team DLS people are welcome to attend the meet? I thought you lived in Temple City. Did you move?


----------



## munkeeboi83

I'll be busy on Sept 20th though. Could you please PM me your cell phone number? I lost my cell phone a little while ago and lost all my numbers.


----------



## dual700

Keith!
Of course you can come.
But looks like we are gonna meet on the 20th, though...


----------



## michaelsil1

Are we still planning on having an Indo lunch?


----------



## JP Fabrication

Who lives in Temple City? 

I live in Temple City, biatches!


----------



## munkeeboi83

I don't think I can do Sept. 20th unfortunately, since I have another event to attend. So it looks like there is going to be a Team Seas Lotus reunion. Too bad there are no shows out here on the W. Coast anymore. We should have a battle again between Team Lotus Vs. Team DLS. lol. 

Those BBQs that RJ did out at his place a while back were pretty awesome. Good pancit and BBQ chicken. I miss those days.


----------



## schuey_1

munkeeboi83 said:


> I don't think I can do Sept. 20th unfortunately, since I have another event to attend. So it looks like there is going to be a Team Seas Lotus reunion. Too bad there are no shows out here on the W. Coast anymore. We should have a battle again between Team Lotus Vs. Team DLS. lol.
> 
> Those BBQs that RJ did out at his place a while back were pretty awesome. Good pancit and BBQ chicken. I miss those days.



Team Lotus will kick your Team DLS ASS ALL THE WAY BACK TO TAIWAN j/k


----------



## Buzzman

The Buzzman should be able to make it. Looking forward to another terrific gathering.


----------



## James Bang

crnacnac said:


> Who lives in Temple City?
> 
> I live in Temple City, biatches!


nothing special there


----------



## michaelsil1

schuey_1 said:


> Team Lotus will kick your Team DLS ASS ALL THE WAY BACK TO TAIWAN j/k


Big Sparkle is looking to kick everyone’s a$$.


----------



## schuey_1

*munkeeboi83* Keiht i'm here in the philippines right now when i get back for sure we will have another Socal bbq meet.To all the NOOB we just like to talk [email protected]#$ ok


----------



## schuey_1

michaelsil1 said:


> Big Sparkle is looking to kick everyone’s a$$.


Tell him to bring it on but what do i know i'm noob check out my post count


----------



## OgreDave

What time on the 20th? I have a wedding to be at ...


----------



## michaelsil1

schuey_1 said:


> Tell him to bring it on but what do i know i'm noob check out my post count


What does post count have to do with SQ?


----------



## michaelsil1

I finally moved my Tweeters to the A pillars. 

I had to retune my system  I've gotten used too that.


----------



## dual700

10:30 ish?
We can go eat anywhere, practically, up to you guys.
But I am taking my family to Indo restaurant.


----------



## beerdrnkr

I might go if I have a system....I'm working on a new system again


----------



## schuey_1

michaelsil1 said:


> What does post count have to do with SQ?


Its a team lotus secret


----------



## low

michaelsil1 said:


> What does post count have to do with SQ?


ignore rj, hes a big n00b


----------



## James Bang

I'm ready to share my new additions. Hopefully they'll be fully tuned in by then.


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> I'm ready to share my new additions. Hopefully they'll be fully tuned in by then.


 Damn!


----------



## sr20det510

michaelsil1 said:


> Damn!


X2

I still see the eights on the floor! Three way?


----------



## James Bang

sr20det510 said:


> X2
> 
> I still see the eights on the floor! Three way?




good eyes.


----------



## JP Fabrication

Let's get some Rage Gold on those monsters and wrap them


----------



## James Bang

I applied some rage and sanded yesterday. I forgot my vinyl at my cousins house, though. Either way, I suck at wrapping with vinyl. I can only do carpet on rectangular boxes 

I'll give it a try since I have enough vinyl (thanks fit_tuner )for some trial and error.


----------



## dual700

Is your vinyl stretcheable? Should be piece of cake..


----------



## michaelsil1

dual700 said:


> 10:30 ish?
> We can go eat anywhere, practically, up to you guys.
> But I am taking my family to Indo restaurant.


What's really good there?


----------



## dual700

Fried rice (hands down, nothing touch our fried rice)
Sweet chicken (this too)
Butter garlic shrimp
Spicy fish

Most of our food are deep fried , so it might be not be your cup of tea.
We try to avoid going there too often.
But there are tons of different kinds of food near by or in the same complex.


----------



## michaelsil1

dual700 said:


> Fried rice (hands down, nothing touch our fried rice)
> Sweet chicken (this too)
> Butter garlic shrimp
> Spicy fish
> 
> Most of our food are deep fried , so it might be not be your cup of tea.
> We try to avoid going there too often.
> But there are tons of different kinds of food near by or in the same complex.


Sounds fattening ; I love fried.


----------



## donpisto

James Bang said:


> I'm ready to share my new additions. Hopefully they'll be fully tuned in by then.


Nice photoshop work


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> I'm ready to share my new additions. Hopefully they'll be fully tuned in by then.


Is it tuned yet?


----------



## James Bang

michaelsil1 said:


> Is it tuned yet?


I just has the basics (x-over points, balancing, and Time alignment). I did a little cutting to from 160hz-315hz to try and raise the stage. That's about it. 

I spent all Sunday and Monday trying to and make it looks nice and conquer the rattles, but they both won the battle.


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> I just has the basics (x-over points, balancing, and Time alignment). I did a little cutting to from 160hz-315hz to try and raise the stage. That's about it.
> 
> I spent all Sunday and Monday trying to and make it looks nice and conquer the rattles, but they both won the battle.


I hate rattles I fix one and another crops its ugly head.


----------



## OgreDave

James, that looks badass.


----------



## James Bang

OgreDave said:


> James, that looks badass.


Thanks Dave. I body-filled and did some vinyl work over the weekend... It's not pretty, but it'll do :blush:



So the official tuning/meet is:
*Sept 20th 10:30am*?


----------



## cvjoint

Sept. 20th sounds good to me.


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> Sept. 20th sounds good to me.


George,

How’s your system doing any changes?


----------



## sr20det510

dual700 said:


> Fried rice (hands down, nothing touch our fried rice)
> Sweet chicken (this too)
> Butter garlic shrimp
> Spicy fish
> 
> Most of our food are deep fried , so it might be not be your cup of tea.
> We try to avoid going there too often.
> But there are tons of different kinds of food near by or in the same complex.


No apple sauce fish? Finally had it : )

I've had Indo fried rice and spicy fish, both are tasty!
They also serve sate correct?


----------



## dual700

That is correct sir Carlos.
Where is the pic of the vinyl wrapped kicks?


----------



## monkeyboy

Ugh. Another meet I can't be at. Last time I was out of state on vacation. This time I will be in Atlanta for work.

Right down the street from my house too.

Mayve next time.


----------



## James Bang

i hate vinyl...

and my contact cement didn't want to work. I think it was too cold..


----------



## dual700

3M 90 should work fine, James.... 
I wish I have the spray adhesive that ID uses. That was awesome.


----------



## BigRed

the stuff that Rick sells from raamat is the best I've ever used. I think the mfgr is in santa fe springs. could probably get it direct


----------



## PureDynamics

dual700 said:


> 3M 90 should work fine, James....
> I wish I have the spray adhesive that ID uses. That was awesome.


It works cause you don't stick your finger in it.


----------



## PureDynamics

James Bang said:


> Thanks Dave. I body-filled and did some vinyl work over the weekend... It's not pretty, but it'll do :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> So the official tuning/meet is:
> *Sept 20th 10:30am*?


Think I'm going to sit at home this day and do nothing..


----------



## Jhemi80

My Sister lives in Orange and is expecting a Baby on the 21st so hopefully I will be down south on the 20th and I'd love to come and listen and chew the fat with the rest a y'all! 

Wont have either of my cars with me, but I might luck out and have my Brother-in Laws beater 1995 ford escort with original OEM stereo equipment! You know how they built those mid 90's fords, they really spared no expense and really used quality components throughout. I mean it's maybe, probably, possibly, like the best stereo system ever made by a human, I think. 

Believe me, you'll be grateful if I bring it, I promise.......


----------



## dual700

PureDynamics said:


> It works cause you don't stick your finger in it.


I thought my finger grease adds more adhesive? 
Are you gonna eat this time, boss?


----------



## emrliquidlife

I'm definetly going to make this meet.

Any chance that someone would be willing to put some tuning into my system? I don't know if there are any guys who enjoy/specialize in that.

By the time I meet up with you guys, I should have added a Kicker amp, Polk audio seps.

Ed


----------



## PureDynamics

dual700 said:


> I thought my finger grease adds more adhesive?
> Are you gonna eat this time, boss?


Won't be there, sorry boss... Maybe Mr. Mullins will have a install done? Then again, maybe not..


----------



## James Bang

dual700 said:


> 3M 90 should work fine, James....
> I wish I have the spray adhesive that ID uses. That was awesome.


I actually used my leftover 3M 90, as it seemed to work the best compared to the contact cement and the stuff from Raammat


BigRed said:


> the stuff that Rick sells from raamat is the best I've ever used. I think the mfgr is in santa fe springs. could probably get it direct


See above. It works okay, but it wasn't as tacky as the 3M 90


PureDynamics said:


> Think I'm going to sit at home this day and do nothing..


You don't have a system so you don't get to play! I also have something you might really like on the way. it has to do with shallow mount, carbon fiber cone, and a reverse motor


----------



## dual700

3M 80/90 > Raammat spray anyday of the week, IMO, Sorry Rick!!! 
Boss Dan has no system? 
No way!!!
Since when? Since I met him in 2001?
OOOOOOOHHHHHHHH BUUUUUUUURRRRRRNNNNNNNN!!! ROFLMAO


----------



## James Bang

The 3M 90 seemed to work better when I spray it on the baffle and them spread it with a paint brush. 



Sucks to hear the Dan Man can't make it. Maybe his weeny rotor power can't make it that far


----------



## OgreDave

Sorry, can't make it. Wedding stuff is overruling.


----------



## cvjoint

michaelsil1 said:


> George,
> 
> How’s your system doing any changes?


No changes, no changes needed. I'm just enjoying it now.


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> No changes, no changes needed. I'm just enjoying it now.


I'm enjoying mine as well.


----------



## James Bang

OgreDave said:


> Sorry, can't make it. Wedding stuff is overruling.


Asians and their early morning ceremonies


----------



## BigRed

my new pyle drivers sound awesome


----------



## James Bang

BigRed said:


> my new pyle drivers sound awesome


Hey Jim, lets have a mini-meet on friday. It's my day off.


----------



## BigRed

you gotit James. Can i feel those 10's pound my leg again??


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> Hey Jim, lets have a mini-meet on friday. It's my day off.


I've already taken that spot. 

I'm willing to share.


----------



## emrliquidlife

michaelsil1 said:


> I've already taken that spot.
> 
> I'm willing to share.



Sorry to keep barging in on you guys. I'm the FNG to this board. Are you guys meeting up this Friday, or the Friday before the meet?

If it is this Friday, do you mind a visitor?

Ed


----------



## michaelsil1

emrliquidlife said:


> Sorry to keep barging in on you guys. I'm the FNG to this board. Are you guys meeting up this Friday, or the Friday before the meet?
> 
> If it is this Friday, do you mind a visitor?
> 
> Ed


The meeting is on Saturday September 20th @ 10:30 AM.


----------



## emrliquidlife

michaelsil1 said:


> The meeting is on Saturday September 20th @ 10:30 AM.


I was referencing your mini meet on a Friday.

If it is a private meeting, no problem.

Ed


----------



## michaelsil1

emrliquidlife said:


> I was referencing your mini meet on a Friday.
> 
> If it is a private meeting, no problem.
> 
> Ed


BigRed is pretty much my neighbor so I frequently meet with him on Fridays.


----------



## BigRed

you can come by Ed, no problem 

I will be meeting James later in the day so it will have to be in the morning.


----------



## James Bang

BigRed said:


> you gotit James. Can i feel those 10's pound my leg again??





michaelsil1 said:


> I've already taken that spot.
> 
> I'm willing to share.





michaelsil1 said:


> BigRed is pretty much my neighbor so I frequently meet with him on Fridays.





BigRed said:


> you can come by Ed, no problem
> 
> I will be meeting James later in the day so it will have to be in the morning.


*Let's do lunch*


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> *Let's do lunch*


*Food!*


----------



## emrliquidlife

BigRed said:


> you can come by Ed, no problem
> 
> I will be meeting James later in the day so it will have to be in the morning.


I'm mobile and not really tied to a time schedule. So, I'm in for whatever. Today I'm putting in some Polk Mom seperates and hopefully, I will have my Kicker amp in by Friday. We shall see.

Mainly I have been out of this hobby for some years and I'm looking to learn what is new in the game. 


Ed


----------



## James Bang

BigRed said:


> you can come by Ed, no problem
> 
> I will be meeting James later in the day so it will have to be in the morning.


Morning would be nice. I might swing by the LA county fair. $1


----------



## emrliquidlife

BigRed said:


> you can come by Ed, no problem
> 
> I will be meeting James later in the day so it will have to be in the morning.



Can you pm me an address? I'll come in my C230 Sport Coupe. 

I was the guy showing the Fiat X1/9 at the Alpine show.

Ed


----------



## schuey_1

dual700 said:


> Fried rice (hands down, nothing touch our fried rice)
> Sweet chicken (this too)
> Butter garlic shrimp
> Spicy fish
> 
> Most of our food are deep fried , so it might be not be your cup of tea.
> We try to avoid going there too often.
> But there are tons of different kinds of food near by or in the same complex.


If somebody complains about INDO food they are freaking retarded thats all.And please no complains again on how much your going to spend on food ok noobs bwahahahahahahhaha.


----------



## low

schuey_1 said:


> If somebody complains about INDO food they are freaking retarded thats all.And please no complains again on how much your going to spend on food ok noobs bwahahahahahahhaha.


sthu! youre not even here. ohhhhh!


----------



## low

dual700 said:


> Fried rice (hands down, nothing touch our fried rice)
> Sweet chicken (this too)
> Butter garlic shrimp
> Spicy fish
> 
> Most of our food are deep fried , so it might be not be your cup of tea.
> We try to avoid going there too often.
> But there are tons of different kinds of food near by or in the same complex.


yeah but smells like a$$ when its in the car...and im not talking about you either.....ohhhhh!!


----------



## michaelsil1

schuey_1 said:


> If somebody complains about INDO food they are freaking retarded thats all.



I used to love eating in the Philippines; wasn't quite sure what it was though (maybe Water Buffalo).


----------



## emrliquidlife

Just checking in....

So far behind on building out my doors. 

So, perhaps I can meet up if you guys haven't already.
I could use some pointers on what to do for my doors.

E


----------



## michaelsil1

emrliquidlife said:


> Just checking in....
> 
> So far behind on building out my doors.
> 
> So, perhaps I can meet up if you guys haven't already.
> I could use some pointers on what to do for my doors.
> 
> E


If you're referring to today we haven't.


You'll get all the suggestions you will ever need and more at the meet.


----------



## schuey_1

michaelsil1 said:


> I used to love eating in the Philippines; wasn't quite what it was though (maybe Water Buffalo).


Now is the time to visit philippines the Resto business is crazy alot of GOOD food better than INDO ooooohhhhhhhhh 

Thats why LOW stop going to GUAM and be a REAL MAN eat filipino food NOT GUAMANIAN FOOD your weak just like your amps ooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh You like that Pareng Eng


----------



## dual700

Not weak, broken all the time. 
Indo food > thai > Flip food.


----------



## michaelsil1

Originally Posted by michaelsil1 
I used to love eating in the Philippines; wasn't quite sure what it was though (maybe Water Buffalo).



schuey_1 said:


> Now is the time to visit philippines the Resto business is crazy alot of GOOD food better than INDO ooooohhhhhhhhh
> 
> Thats why LOW stop going to GUAM and be a REAL MAN eat filipino food NOT GUAMANIAN FOOD your weak just like your amps ooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh You like that Pareng Eng


I find it hard to believe there are more restaurants now than when I was there.


----------



## schuey_1

michaelsil1 said:


> Originally Posted by michaelsil1
> I used to love eating in the Philippines; wasn't quite sure what it was though (maybe Water Buffalo).
> 
> 
> 
> I find it hard to believe there are more restaurants now than when I was there.


Why is it hard to believe have you been here recent ? And 2nd are you filipino ? if not then i advice you to do a research first ok.


----------



## low

there are no good restaurants in PI anymore..they all went to guam and korea   ahhhh hahaha!!


----------



## low

back on topic you crazies!


----------



## schuey_1

low said:


> there are no good restaurants in PI anymore..they all went to guam and korea   ahhhh hahaha!!


You wish. So stop eating sisig & puto ube. 

It funny how people give inaccurate info.


----------



## michaelsil1

schuey_1 said:


> Why is it hard to believe have you been here recent ? And 2nd are you filipino ? if not then i advice you to do a research first ok.


It's hard to believe because there was a ton of GI's with great restaurants  and now the Base is closed . No I'm not Pilipino.


----------



## michaelsil1

dual700 said:


> Any kind of food you want. Korean BBQ, Indonesian food, In and out, buffets, souplantation, tgi fridays, vietnamese, japanese, black angus, anything.






low said:


> back on topic you crazies!


If you look part of the original post is about *food*.


----------



## veloze

BUMP!



WTF???  It's been 2 days & no one has posted ****z, what's up w/ that? Are we still on for the 20th? 

I'm not going to bring the Taco this time because I finally got my gear installed in my daily driver 94 Accord, and we'll have to see if you peeps like it or not.


----------



## michaelsil1

veloze said:


> BUMP!
> 
> 
> 
> WTF???  It's been 2 days & no one has posted ****z, what's up w/ that? Are we still on for the 20th?
> 
> I'm not going to bring the Taco this time because I finally got my gear installed in my daily driver 94 Accord, and we'll have to see if you peeps like it or not.


If you want some news BigRed's new Amp setup is the bomb. Jim doesn't want to talk about the difference because of possible flames. The depth of Mono Block Amps is very apparent and I would *love* to have them.


----------



## veloze

michaelsil1 said:


> If you want some news BigRed's new Amp setup is the bomb. Jim doesn't want to talk about the difference because of possible flames. The depth of Mono Block Amps is very apparent and I would *love* to have them.



What the hell!  In addition to all the goodies...did he also installed a turret with a .50 cal machine gun??? hehehehehe


----------



## michaelsil1

veloze said:


> What the hell!  In addition to all the goodies...did he also installed a turret with a .50 cal machine gun??? hehehehehe


No, he's working on a 30mm Gatling Gun.


----------



## James Bang

rattlessss!!!!


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> rattlessss!!!!


Me too! :blush:


----------



## James Bang

I think there's rattle snakes stuck in my doors


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> I think there's rattle snakes stuck in my doors


Nah just Gremlins there sneaky little [email protected]


----------



## James Bang

I really need to get rid of these rattles and make my trunk look nice for a change...

Hopefully after all of these birthdays pass, i'll have more time and MONEY to get things done.


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> I really need to get rid of these rattles and make my trunk look nice for a change...
> 
> Hopefully after all of these birthdays pass, i'll have more time and MONEY to get things done.


Good luck, I fix one and another one crops its ugly little head. Then the one I fixed starts to rattle again.


----------



## James Bang

is it me or is time passing by mighty slow lately. This meet seems like it's taking forever to arrive.


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> is it me or is time passing by mighty slow lately. This meet seems like it's taking forever to arrive.


Its not you, too damn *slow*.


----------



## michaelsil1

veloze said:


> BUMP!
> 
> 
> 
> WTF???  It's been 2 days & no one has posted ****z, what's up w/ that? Are we still on for the 20th?
> 
> I'm not going to bring the Taco this time because I finally got my gear installed in my daily driver 94 Accord, and we'll have to see if you peeps like it or not.


What did you install?


----------



## veloze

michaelsil1 said:


> What did you install?


Nothing much, its just a very simple install  Of course I went active. 

Alpine CDA-9887
Alpine PDX-5
Hertz HSK 165 (stock loc)
IDMAX 10 sub w/ Marv's enclosure


----------



## michaelsil1

James,

Did you get your system dialed in yet?


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

Hey guys, Make sure you go eat at Tommy Pastrami sometime. A friend recommended the one on lambert in La Habra. It was delicious their rye bread is great. Looks like The Hat has got serious trouble. A New York deli in La Habra?


----------



## James Bang

veloze said:


> Nothing much, its just a very simple install  Of course I went active.
> 
> Alpine CDA-9887
> Alpine PDX-5
> Hertz HSK 165 (stock loc)
> IDMAX 10 sub w/ Marv's enclosure


I'd sure love to hear it.


michaelsil1 said:


> James,
> 
> Did you get your system dialed in yet?


Almost there. I now need to tackle the rattles and the tonality.


----------



## sr20det510

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> Hey guys, Make sure you go eat at Tommy Pastrami sometime. A friend recommended the one on lambert in La Habra. It was delicious their rye bread is great. Looks like The Hat has got serious trouble. A New York deli in La Habra?


What is the cross street?
I'm always in La Habra and have never heard of it : (

If you like teriyaki, there is a hole in the wall teriyaki place in La Habra also. Orange House makes the best teriyaki in the area! Grilled chicken teriyaki FTW! 
Only complaint is they don't sell avocado, cause grilled chicken teri and avocado make a perfect combo
It is on whittier just east of Beach Blvd.


----------



## sr20det510

As for the meet, I should have my kicks wrapped this week! I will be dropping them off on Tuesday and should have them back in a day or two


----------



## BigRed

I'm lazy.....where is the meet this saturday?


----------



## dual700

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> Hey guys, Make sure you go eat at Tommy Pastrami sometime. A friend recommended the one on lambert in La Habra. It was delicious their rye bread is great. Looks like The Hat has got serious trouble. A New York deli in La Habra?


There is one in HB as well.
Wait, you are coming to this meet, right?


----------



## dual700

dual700 said:


> http://www.eventective.com/provider/map.aspx?num=172198


September 20th, 10:30 AM?
Lunch at 1?


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

sr20det510 said:


> What is the cross street?
> I'm always in La Habra and have never heard of it : (
> 
> If you like teriyaki, there is a hole in the wall teriyaki place in La Habra also. Orange House makes the best teriyaki in the area! Grilled chicken teriyaki FTW!
> Only complaint is they don't sell avocado, cause grilled chicken teri and avocado make a perfect combo
> It is on whittier just east of Beach Blvd.


 Harbor and Lambert. The new strip center just east of Home Depot on Lambert.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

dual700 said:


> There is one in HB as well.
> Wait, you are coming to this meet, right?


 I saw that on their site. Won't be long before I'm seen walking in/out of that location too.

No, unfortunately I cannot make it on the 20th.


----------



## michaelsil1

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> Hey guys, Make sure you go eat at Tommy Pastrami sometime. A friend recommended the one on lambert in La Habra. It was delicious their rye bread is great. Looks like The Hat has got serious trouble. A New York deli in La Habra?


Labels Table  a Jewish Los Angeles deli.


----------



## low

is this still going on?


----------



## veloze

It will depend on how Eng feels this coming Sat. j/K

Of course still happening. Is the San Diego delegation coming?


----------



## low

veloze said:


> It will depend on how Eng feels this coming Sat. j/K
> 
> Of course still happening. Is the San Diego delegation coming?


dont worry, rj wasnt good enough to rep san diego 

all you will need is me.


----------



## FREQBOX

low said:


> dont worry, rj wasnt good enough to rep san diego
> 
> all you will need is me.


So much sexier than RJ...IMO...haha atleast your bass is anyway =)


----------



## dual700

FREQBOX said:


> So much sexier than RJ...IMO...haha atleast your ASS is anyway =)



Yeah, Low's got *B*ig*ASS*


----------



## michaelsil1

dual700 said:


> Yeah, Low's got *B*ig*ASS*


I want to hear Big A$$.


----------



## schuey_1

hahahaha somebody want some chamorro ass


----------



## circa40

whoa, is the meet this weekend?  Eng just reminded me. Anyhow, I've been pretty busy for the past 3 weeks with my car and job hunting. 

Here's a sneak peak at the completed trunk. Unfortunately the camera didn't catch the curves in the FG beauty panel.

build process:









Complete:


----------



## veloze

Nice job Vin!!  It's looking mighty nice. Hey did you get the H701 fixed? I'll see ya at the latindo meet


----------



## James Bang

I love how you fab'd under the rear deck Vin. Looks great.


----------



## low

thats a nice setup, i like your subs


----------



## low

dual700 said:


> Yeah, Low's got *B*ig*ASS*


no subs, it must be THAT good!  gtfo!


----------



## circa40

veloze said:


> Nice job Vin!!  It's looking mighty nice. Hey did you get the H701 fixed? I'll see ya at the latindo meet



Yeah, I got it swapped out. Luckily my dealer (and their rep) pulled some strings and got it warranted. Everything is fine and dandy now


----------



## low

lets dooooo disssssssss!!!!


----------



## Vestax

low said:


> lets dooooo disssssssss!!!!


I'll be flying into Ontario Friday night. How far is that from you guys?


----------



## low

Vestax said:


> I'll be flying into Ontario Friday night. How far is that from you guys?


like 1 hr-ish i think? maybe more...try to make it dude!


----------



## veloze

Vestax said:


> I'll be flying into Ontario Friday night. How far is that from you guys?


Anthony, I would say is about 22 miles from the Ontario airport area to the park in Rowland Heights. That translates to about 30 to 45 minutes with traffic.

Norcal peeps are always welcome to play. We look forward to see you there.  Ahh! specially your buddy Eng...he will be static to see you. lol 

Check this link:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sad...18.628955&sspn=0.084801,0.131836&ie=UTF8&z=11


----------



## dual700

Anthony's coming? I am out!   
Try to make it, you queer!


----------



## James Bang

Vestax said:


> I'll be flying into Ontario Friday night. How far is that from you guys?


the Ontario airport is quite close to this location we'll be meeting at. I would say 30 minutes at most.


----------



## Vestax

dual700 said:


> Anthony's coming? I am out!
> Try to make it, you queer!


Eng, I'll give you a call when I'm in the area. I would call Lowell.. but I think I lost his number. Besides, I don't want to be calling RJ's bf with him being out of town.


----------



## veloze

Hey James, have you seen your buddy "Junebug"....ooops I meant Jun? Is he in town? hehehe


----------



## dingaling

hmmm

i may show up 

and sabatoge all of ur guys' systems


----------



## dual700

dingaling said:


> hmmm
> 
> i may show up
> 
> and sabatoge all of ur guys' systems



Oh ****!
The master tuner, infamous golden ear grand daddy is coming!!!!!


----------



## michaelsil1

dual700 said:


> Oh ****!
> The master tuner, infamous golden ear grand daddy is coming!!!!!


Eng,

I thought everyone said you were the golden ear grand daddy.


----------



## Vestax

dingaling is the daddy.... dual700 is the mommy. Get it right people.


----------



## dingaling

michaelsil1 said:


> Eng,
> 
> I thought everyone said you were the golden ear grand daddy.


Nope, eng's still the daddy...he's got 2 padwans in the making


----------



## James Bang

oh snap. this meet just turned pro status.


----------



## emrliquidlife

Looking fwd to this. I should have the new speakers installed in my C230, however, as they are new speakers, they are incredibly too bright. I hope they burn in and get a bit mellower.

So, if you see a blue C230 Coupe, please wave me down in case I have a hard time spotting you guys.

Ed


----------



## low

where's that n00b chamorita RJ?? Hehehehe


----------



## PureDynamics

dual700 said:


> Oh ****!
> The master tuner, infamous golden ear grand daddy is coming!!!!!


Figures the time I'm not coming Leon shows up!..


----------



## dual700

PureDynamics said:


> Figures the time I'm not coming Leon shows up!..


How long has it been? 30,000 yrs since all of us met last time?


----------



## kevin k.

Any of the San Diego guys passing Encinitas on their way up to the meet? I'm unable to go, but I have something special for Eng that needs to make the trip...


----------



## sr20det510

Hope I have my kicks wrapped by Saturday!
Just dropped them off :blush:


----------



## schuey_1

James Bang said:


> oh snap. this meet just turned pro status.


Got that right all the big gun from Socal is coming out except me i'm stuck in PI so show does newbie whats up and pay your respect ok.


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> oh snap. this meet just turned pro status.


Yeah  I guess our mutts will just have to take a back seat.


----------



## dingaling

PureDynamics said:


> Figures the time I'm not coming Leon shows up!..


Guess I'll have to see you at CES again eh?


----------



## WaTTsLOk187

If I don't work I will be there with my Camera. We have so many meets but almost never have pics posted on here for everyone to envy. Tomorrow correct?


----------



## BigRed

ill bring my camera as well


----------



## sr20det510

WaTTsLOk187 said:


> If I don't work I will be there with my Camera. We have so many meets but almost never have pics posted on here for everyone to envy. Tomorrow correct?


Is the SS going to be there?


----------



## WaTTsLOk187

sr20det510 said:


> Is the SS going to be there?


I think so. 

Who's got the directions?

**EDIT**

Found it.

http://www.eventective.com/provider/map.aspx?num=172198

10:30 am


----------



## michaelsil1

Any idea how many are showing up for this one.


----------



## sr20det510

michaelsil1 said:


> Any idea how many are showing up for this one.


Not sure, but seems it has become a large meet.

Still no kicks! 
Hope I get a call to pick them up later today


----------



## WaTTsLOk187

sr20det510 said:


> Not sure, but seems it has become a large meet.
> 
> Still no kicks!
> Hope I get a call to pick them up later today


Confirmed I will be there tomorrow unless something retarded pops up. 

Jim I want to hear Big Red like yesterday.

James I need to hear your new ish man!

Carlos I need to see the hardwood in the install and listen to that hoe.


----------



## WaTTsLOk187

Eng do you know if I can take my dog to that park? I called the number but noone answered.


----------



## donpisto

Boo. I can't make it. Let's make the meet next saturday 

Just kidding guys. I'd love to be there, but unfortunately I can't. Hopefully I'll be able to for the next one. Shouldn't be too far away seeing how often we have these meets. Have fun guys.


----------



## dual700

WaTTsLOk187 said:


> Eng do you know if I can take my dog to that park? I called the number but noone answered.


Sure you can. Seen pets all the time.


----------



## WaTTsLOk187

dual700 said:


> Sure you can. Seen pets all the time.


Great  Time to take the pooch out.


----------



## sr20det510

Don't think I'll have my kicks wrapped by tomorrow!
I'll call tomorrow morning and see if it will happen.


----------



## veloze

sr20det510 said:


> Don't think I'll have my kicks wrapped by tomorrow!
> I'll call tomorrow morning and see if it will happen.


Just wrap some bookshelf speakers and call it a day.  hehehehe


----------



## cvjoint

I might not make it. Grad school is no joke.


----------



## Vestax

I'm in San Dimas. How far is that from u Eng?


----------



## sr20det510

Vestax said:


> I'm in San Dimas. How far is that from u Eng?


10-15 miles away!


----------



## sr20det510

cvjoint said:


> I might not make it. Grad school is no joke.


Stop by for an hour or two, get your fix and your off


----------



## veloze

Gdamm George, you'd better not chicken out! . j/k

SoCal audio meets are like acid...got to have your fix!


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> I might not make it. Grad school is no joke.


I've found a short break from studies can be very beneficial.


----------



## BigRed

just make my salsa Michael......the teacher will be very proud  (inside joke)


----------



## michaelsil1

BigRed said:


> just make my salsa Michael......the teacher will be very proud  (inside joke)


Where's my kitchen.


----------



## BigRed

michaelsil1 said:


> Where's my kitchen.


thats the easy part  salsa meet next time. you make the salsa and I'll time align your car when you get the ability to do amplitude adjustments


----------



## michaelsil1

BigRed said:


> thats the easy part  salsa meet next time. you make the salsa and I'll time align your car when you get the ability to do amplitude adjustments


Amplitude adjustment.


----------



## technobug

Alrighta fawkers save a parking spot. I'll be there around 1pm.


----------



## emrliquidlife

Okay, going to make my way out. 

Hope you guys wave me down. Likely won't be there until 2 p.m. Hope some of you are still there.

Ed


----------



## emrliquidlife

Guell I missed you guys. Drove out to the park, but didn't get there till about 2:30 or so.

Oh well, next time.

Ed


----------



## fredridge

we were there...actually maybe still at the indo food place...sorry you missed us...great meet and great locations


----------



## veloze

Great meet today! Kudos goes to Senor Eng for setting up the GTG, and the park was an excellent choice. Plenty of shade, very quiet, restrooms very clean, lots of parking. 

Leon, thanks for tweaking my new system in my Accord; I really enjoyed the settings. 

It was fun seeing some of the familiar faces & new ones too. Leon & Anthony represented the Norcal folks. The lunch at the Indo restaurant was the BOMB!. 

Overall, the meet turned out be well attended & good participation. There were probably about 20 guys who show up. I got the chance to listen some of the rides, and like always...full of surprises! 

See ya all of you on the next one, hopefully we can get another one going before the holidays.


----------



## FREQBOX

Thanks Eng!
The food was great!
It was good to meet new people and see some familier ones.
Thanks Leon for messin with my car!


----------



## James Bang

Alright, I'm going back to java spice for sure!!!! I gotta have more of that bbq chicken.

This meet was at a great location!. Man alll that shade was lovely. I'm gonna bring some carne asada and charcoal next time and make use of that grill!

It was a pleasure as always to hang out with the regulars and some new folks.


----------



## michaelsil1

I had a great time Eng made a good choice for the meet lots of shade. 
I was sorry I didn't get to hang with Leon oh well maybe next time. It was a pleasure to listen to everyone’s tweaks (as usual) and I really enjoyed the Indo food. Kudos to Eng for setting the meet up and it was a shame that the people that said they needed help didn't show up. 

I was bad again and played my music way too loud.


----------



## dual700

Thanks guys, glad the place worked out.
Yeah, what's up with that? I got 2 guys flaked out that needed help with tuning.. I don't get it. Oh well, their loss. 
Great to see everyone again as always. Finally get to hear the infamous big red! awesome staging and dynamics there, Jim!!!


----------



## BigRed

Great meet guys....the location was great with lots of shading and the ice cream man on-call.

Glad some of you that listened to my rig enjoyed it. I really was impressed with some simple set-ups today 

warning to all.............dual 700 is NOT afraid to turn the volume knob to the right 

OT Couture over Lesnar in round 2


----------



## cvjoint

It's so unlikely for me to miss these meets. I really hope to make the next one, even if the next time I have time for tunning is Christmas time


----------



## michaelsil1

cvjoint said:


> It's so unlikely for me to miss these meets. I really hope to make the next one, even if the next time I have time for tunning is Christmas time


George,

You were missed.


----------



## dual700

BigRed said:


> OT Couture over Lesnar in round 2


 I knew you have some bad mma blood in you, Jim!!


----------



## James Bang

haha... 

again, we have no pic to share


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> haha...
> 
> again, we have no pic to share


We were supposed to have two members bring their cameras.


----------



## FREQBOX

I had my camera with me but I forgot to get it out and start takin pics, next time I will have it out for sure


----------



## FREQBOX

dual700 said:


> I knew you have some bad mma blood in you, Jim!!


Dont bet with him he jinxs the fights in the bad direction...lol


----------



## BigRed

yeah, he must've been talking alot of smack before the last 2 couture/liddell fights


----------



## WaTTsLOk187

michaelsil1 said:


> We were supposed to have two members bring their cameras.


I was to busy trying to pay attention and trying to learn theory and install suggestions to take pics.


----------



## James Bang

Some of us spoke about this during the meet...

I'm down to pitch in some $$$ for a nice little BBQ at this park. I really enjoyed this location. I know it's a bit further for those that come from SD, and I really appreciate them taking the drive to hang out with us, but I think it would be worth the extra ~30min for them. I'd pitch in a little more for them 

drinks, food, bbq, SQ, and nice shaded park can only amount to a great time.

I'm thinking we could set up a nice little potluck/bbq. 

Instead of how Marv's was setup, I think we can have certain people bring certain items and have some sort of sign up sheet/list on who brings what.

What do you guys think?


----------



## fredridge

<- totally down for it as long as the date is clear for me




James Bang said:


> Some of us spoke about this during the meet...
> 
> I'm down to pitch in some $$$ for a nice little BBQ at this park. I really enjoyed this location. I know it's a bit further for those that come from SD, and I really appreciate them taking the drive to hang out with us, but I think it would be worth the extra ~30min for them. I'd pitch in a little more for them
> 
> drinks, food, bbq, SQ, and nice shaded park can only amount to a great time.
> 
> I'm thinking we could set up a nice little potluck/bbq.
> 
> Instead of how Marv's was setup, I think we can have certain people bring certain items and have some sort of sign up sheet/list on who brings what.
> 
> What do you guys think?


----------



## emrliquidlife

I'm down. How about having a phone tree for us new guys? I missed out on the meet last time and if I had thought in advance to ask for phone numbers, I could have linked up.

Ed


----------



## michaelsil1

James,

I love the idea of having a BBQ. I also liked the park where we met it seemed to have everything we were looking for especially shade.


----------



## James Bang

I'm free almost every weekend. Sat or Sun doesn't matter to me. Post dates that would work for you.


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> I'm free almost every weekend. Sat or Sun doesn't matter to me. Post dates that would work for you.


Saturday's, I work on Sunday's.


----------



## michaelsil1

I think just before Thanksgiving will work after that there are potential family issues because of the Holidays.


----------



## veloze

I've been preaching this idea for a long time. I think we can make a G2G along with family members & significant others. I believe this SoCal group are becoming a pretty thigh nitch. Heck, I consider a bunch of you my beloved friends. 

For the park setting, I suggested to hire a mobile Taco person because it'll alleviate the hassle of one of us to deal with buying, prep food, etc. The Taco guys have just about everything, I have used them in the past, and I must say it takes away a lot stress. Potluck will be great, if we G2G at someone's crib. 

This way, we spend more time demo our rides, listening, tuning, and shooting the breeze. I love going to lunch with all you, but it always disrupt the continuity of the meet, and some late stragglers get to the location, and nobody is there, so they leave. LMK what you think, so I'll get a quote of how much it will cost for about 30 people or more including family & friends.


----------



## low

veloze...im down for the mobile taco guy only if he can bring, tacos de lengua baby!!!


----------



## veloze

low said:


> veloze...im down for the mobile taco guy only if he can bring, tacos de lengua baby!!!


You GOT it bro!! I know your buddy Eng loves "tacos de tripas" too. hehehe


----------



## michaelsil1

veloze said:


> You GOT it bro!! I know your buddy Eng loves "tacos de tripas" too. hehehe


Tongue and Guts.


----------



## low

tacos de buche also!!! woot!!


----------



## low

michaelsil1 said:


> Tongue and Guts.


tongue taco > ALL


----------



## James Bang

if we have alll these tacos that day, we won't need subwoofers! we can make our own low frequencies.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

veloze said:


> I've been preaching this idea for a long time. I think we can make a G2G along with family members & significant others. I believe this SoCal group are becoming a pretty thigh nitch. Heck, I consider a bunch of you my beloved friends.
> 
> For the park setting, I suggested to hire a mobile Taco person because it'll alleviate the hassle of one of us to deal with buying, prep food, etc. The Taco guys have just about everything, I have used them in the past, and I must say it takes away a lot stress. Potluck will be great, if we G2G at someone's crib.
> 
> This way, we spend more time demo our rides, listening, tuning, and shooting the breeze. I love going to lunch with all you, but it always disrupt the continuity of the meet, and some late stragglers get to the location, and nobody is there, so they leave. LMK what you think, so I'll get a quote of how much it will cost for about 30 people or more including family & friends.


 This is a great idea!


----------



## fredridge

get them some Sesos


----------



## dual700

What, no all you can eat Korean BBQ?
No Indo food? 
Man! 
j/k 
Guys, that park was unusually slow, not sure why. 
All the times we went there, not many spots left for parking. Weird. 
But it's good for us!


----------



## michaelsil1

*BBQ BBQ* 

James put it well do we want to get in each others car's after eating Taco's.


----------



## James Bang

since Michael works on Sunday, and some have church on Sundays

Does Saturday work for everyone?

How's the 18th of Oct sound?... 3 weeks from now


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> since Michael works on Sunday, and some have church on Sundays
> 
> Does Saturday work for everyone?
> 
> How's the 18th of Oct sound?... 3 weeks from now


James,

You might need to start another thread and see how well it's received.


----------



## James Bang

I wanted to get a little following before I go ahead and start a new thread


----------



## veloze

James Bang said:


> I wanted to get a little following before I go ahead and start a new thread


KOOL! Go for it bro, If you need anything organizing our next G2G, just LMK.


----------



## BigRed

sounds like a winner


----------



## michaelsil1

James Bang said:


> I wanted to get a little following before I go ahead and start a new thread


Just build it they will come.


----------

